# Yu CRS Center



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Seems like the taiwan pros wear orange!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVjYLHlOQqM&feature=player_embedded

Theres plenty of marketing bits throughout but having a glimpse into the operations of a professional shrimp breeder is astounding and something we should be striving to have in our own tanks. 

Just seeing the all high grade shrimp alone is worth the view.

Credit to the Ebigarden blog for the documentary.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Cool vid. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow that shrimp facility looks cleaner and better run then then some resurants I have been to. Asias are crazy about shrimps. Do you think the USA would ever have a shrimp factory like that?


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Seems like Taiwan pros use co2 also!
Lol!

Thank you!


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow! Some of those CRS look AMAZING! Soooo white and solid! I want!! &#55357;&#56880;


----------



## deleted_user_17 (Jun 14, 2012)

So professional, that set up much have cost a small fortune. Thanks for sharing


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

pejerrey said:


> Seems like Taiwan pros use co2 also!
> Lol!
> 
> Thank you!


I think those were Oxygen tanks. 

Also, being Taiwanese myself, I understood what the news reporter was saying near the end of the video. She stated that they had bred a species worth 300,000NTD, around 10,000USD. Damn! Lol 

I would visit this place as I'm in Taiwan right now but it's quite far on the country side. 


Sent from my fingers


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

http://tw.myblog.yahoo.com/yu_ken32/

This is their blog. 

Bad news is, it is in Chinese. I will see what useful information there is. 

I can't believe some of the nice shrimp place are in places that I went to. 

the Fu Shrimp is in Fu Zhou where I was born! LOLOLOL 

I guess I know where to visit next time I go back to China!


----------



## dhgyello04 (Jul 11, 2008)

I wish I could read this…. Has anyone here tried to buy from this company? I sure would like to get my hands on some of the CBS.


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

http://tw.myblog.yahoo.com/yu_ken32/article?mid=6023&prev=-2&next=-2&page=1&sc=1#yartcmt

Does anyone know what kind of UGF this is? I don't think they have anything on or under it.


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

http://tw.myblog.yahoo.com/yu_ken32/article?mid=3763&prev=3790&next=3748&l=f&fid=21

So according to this, they are using CO2 for the tank and not O2


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Lol, neat video


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

sunyang730 said:


> http://tw.myblog.yahoo.com/yu_ken32/article?mid=3763&prev=3790&next=3748&l=f&fid=21
> 
> So according to this, they are using CO2 for the tank and not O2


Thank you!

Lol! This is awesome! 
With a UGF too!! 

So I wasn't that wrong after all, huh?


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

I want to know what the new "300000 New Taiwan dollars = 10003.3200 US dollars" species is.

水晶蝦 "Water Crystal Shrimp" - finally know what it's called in Chinese  

Other species aren't so hot in Taiwan or mainland huh?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

sunyang730 said:


> http://tw.myblog.yahoo.com/yu_ken32/article?mid=3763&prev=3790&next=3748&l=f&fid=21
> 
> So according to this, they are using CO2 for the tank and not O2


Woah. I wonder why? Unless CO2 has some weird benefit to shrimp? Or the plants use the low amount of CO2 that they inject to produce more O2? 


Sent from my fingers


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

CO2 drops pH levels, only thing I can think of. The more inbred Taiwan bees (BKK, Panda, Ruby, Wine, Blue Bolt) require 5.6-6.2pH. I don't think they need highly oxygenated water--that's sulawesi.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Judging for the spray bars, I would think that Yes they need highly oxygenated water as well. 

However, I'm just happy to see that I wasn't that crazy to use co2 as most people thought.


----------



## discusonly (Mar 28, 2010)

xenxes said:


> I want to know what the new "300000 New Taiwan dollars = 10003.3200 US dollars" species is.
> 
> 水晶蝦 "Water Crystal Shrimp" - finally know what it's called in Chinese
> 
> Other species aren't so hot in Taiwan or mainland huh?


 
Actually 水晶蝦 is Crystal Shrimp. 水晶 = Crystal. 


Very cool link indeed


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

When you say here in Taiwan or on the mainland, you refer to Crystal Red Shrimp. 

CRS and Taiwan bees are probably the most popular and expensive shrimp here. Any kind of Neo pretty much goes for 30NTD or a buck. 


Sent from my fingers


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

pejerrey said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Lol! This is awesome!
> With a UGF too!!
> ...


You should be more happy about is, they also use RUGF. LOL



xenxes said:


> I want to know what the new "300000 New Taiwan dollars = 10003.3200 US dollars" species is.
> 
> 水晶蝦 "Water Crystal Shrimp" - finally know what it's called in Chinese
> 
> Other species aren't so hot in Taiwan or mainland huh?


I think they consider others to be too easy.


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

I think their CO2 is for moss and algae. Some of them are even planted with carpet. Not heavy but I guess it is to keep algae away? and they always clean them BTW here is the link for the tools they use to clean. 

http://tw.myblog.yahoo.com/yu_ken32/article?mid=4010&prev=4036&next=3751&l=f&fid=57

Never thought it will be that easy. LOL


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh! Is it reversed flow? 

Lol! This video knocked out some beliefs here!


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

They also use carbon media for their tank... I wonder now~~


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

sunyang730 said:


> They also use carbon media for their tank... I wonder now~~


Can you find out more about parameters? Please?

Oh and water changes?


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

They clean and check their water every single day. LOL nothing about the parameters are mention but the stability is the most important part. They dont have any additives nor any mineral rocks. Still looking through their post. LOL


----------



## aznrice247 (Feb 1, 2012)

Erggg... why can't I ever get my shrimp to be like that... I wish I could have a huge colony of CRS like that... I'm so jelly....


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

One bad news is, alot of the equipment mention in the post discontinue in USA! LOL


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Sunyang, put on your orange polo shirt and get back to work 








in chinese is







in english


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

omg you are stalking me!!! LOL


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

Okay so here is what I got for maintenance. 1/5 weekly water change. Clean the moss if they are dirty. After change add Bio Culture 2000. And add Bio Culture SMW mineralizer to get the TDS. 

Anyone heard of Bio Culture?

They also said something about don't do water change when raining. Could this be a myth? LOL


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

I think the real secret is in good sound quality. You need to have some soothing music playing on Bose speakers to get shrimp in the mood. 

http://tw.myblog.yahoo.com/yu_ken32/article?mid=7287&prev=7304&next=7258

I translated the first part of this with my app.
"I heard that many fish farms in Japan to play music, you can touch into the growth of fish. Some cattle put classical music soothing the nerves of cattle, increase in appetite and milk production of cattle. If the delicate crystal shrimp?? Will be more beautiful! Ha ha ...... Seems a bit whimsical, but then why not try it ^ ^
Get up every day to see the shrimp dinner and a shrimp, changing the water to see the shrimp before going to bed to see the shrimp, dream dream shrimp, shrimp should be almost right, say a little faster is possessed by the devil ... I think I more than the delicate crystal shrimp You need to relax to some music ..."


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

LOLOLOL gosh that is amazing.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Classical music, check.

Wonder what happens to the shrimp if I play emo-rock. Will they grow pink whiskers?


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

They will probably become evil and fight/sex alot. LOL


----------



## VivaDaWolf (Feb 5, 2012)

"Scarlet pleopods"

Those are walking legs, not pleopods!


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

ok you translation wizards, have a go at this:

http://tw.myblog.yahoo.com/waterup-down/article?mid=6041&prev=6056&next=5974&l=a&fid=5


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I understood most of what I read. Just skimmed through it a bit but I can tell you that the substrate he used, "black dirt" was a limited edition from ADA 




Sent from my fingers


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

Nothing special. Just some product that we can't get from USA. LOL


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

honestly i think the states have too many regulations, and its hard to start a factory


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Reggae, dub, dubstep, js Bach, mozart, Beethoven, jazz, blues, swing... That is what mine get.


----------



## jczernia (Apr 16, 2010)

sunyang730 said:


> Okay so here is what I got for maintenance. 1/5 weekly water change. Clean the moss if they are dirty. After change add Bio Culture 2000. And add Bio Culture SMW mineralizer to get the TDS.
> 
> Anyone heard of Bio Culture?
> 
> They also said something about don't do water change when raining. Could this be a myth? LOL


 
Why are you using Bio Culture 2000, Bio Culture SMW mineralizer what are the benefits in your shrimp tanks? 
Thank you.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

jczernia said:


> Why are you using Bio Culture 2000, Bio Culture SMW mineralizer what are the benefits in your shrimp tanks?
> Thank you.


Sunyang is just translating what YU CRS center is doing.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

acitydweller said:


> ok you translation wizards, have a go at this:
> 
> http://tw.myblog.yahoo.com/waterup-down/article?mid=6041&prev=6056&next=5974&l=a&fid=5


This is what I got but stopped after the clear bottle photo. 

"Not too long in a blog po text of a ... a little bit abandoned ==
Is too busy with work .. too many chores ...
There ... busy with the Prodigal other things ... so I ...
Taking advantage of a holiday just to set up tank ... diving for too long or up breathing ^ ^
[censored]
Today the target is to set up two 1.5 ft cube tank
This is also the younger brother at home inside the mug ... mug set the cylinder method with the studio is a bit different ...
The article is a bit long ... too busy, please keep reading

About 2 ~ 3 years ago, my system raised is the use of 1.5 feet cubic cylinder ... (the studio is 3 feet shorter cylinder)
Convenient screening prawns ... shrimp room after a grand total of six 1.5 ft tank ...
This mug want to burst the amount is no problem ... but very tired> <
Come by adding humic acid powder used for many years ..

(A few kilograms in a few years has been almost run out ...)
Related presentations in mid-2011 has been made public ..

These mug of the above demonstration are still in the studio operation ...
The current status of these mug how to please greatly to the studio to read the speaking ..Puwan original humic acid powder the way kuso ^ ^

ADA limited edition black ...
Brother to use only the ADA black when the "earth" ... a long time (Vice-earth look at the situation with)
Not the other black is not good ... but I have become accustomed to operating the ADA black ...
Current ADA black if the past is a high fertilizing the soil ...
Long-term use of ADA soil greatly can easily found that the difference between each batch of black ...
Of Black Soil Soil ... of course, set the cylinder also must change with it!
Brother set cylinder way to save a few steps before ...
New soil into the tank began to join the RO water and raise water ... no longer 100% water changes ..
The original powder of the House of phytic acid to release elements and will not generate that Burst ...
Now the the ADA black fat were also not too fat ...
100% water changes just to accelerate to weaken the black soil of life!

Puwan black again is a mug of filter equipment ...
1.5 feet cubic cylinder per cylinder, two 2213 drums ...
Wholesalers is very strange ... the front bucket to sell much more expensive than the power barrel ...
Two are to buy power barrel ... a used set is also more cost effective .. XD

Per cylinder configuration TOTTO tube filter ... strengthen the bacteria culture ...
Shrimp room space ... can take advantage of the use of ..The TOTTO bacteria culture barrel quartz ceramic ring ... do not pull of GH, PH ... do not plug the water ...
Cheap and easy ..Some ceramic ring with quartz ceramic ring experiments in the forum ...Those who are interested can go search and see ... there are not the same as harvest![censored]The main bacteria culture using the PH S-type filter ... 5 liter 2 2213 just fine ...Piping configuration with the average bit

Tanks of rain pipe mining upright ....
Upright on the crystal shrimp farming lots of other good ...
Not afraid of noise in the studio mug because ..
Therefore, I will rain pipe first hole flow in the water ... a direct impact on the water ...

Mainly to produce'' or water effect'' ...The effect of the falling water will break the surface tension of water to increase dissolved oxygen ....Dissolved oxygen on the crystal shrimp is very important!Rain pipe to the other hole on the mug, the flow of the whole region ...Can be broken down to accumulate in the Bottom of the NO3 ... bonus effect on benthic crystal shrimp![censored]The main event to the ...
Set of strains of the cylinder used in the surface and underwater team with Taichung casein x fine biotechnology company Dr. Xu R & D ...
Specific water quality requirements of ultra-high aquarium authoritarian ....

Strains containing nitrifying bacteria and probiotics[censored]Nitrifying bacteria the bacteria content than currently known in the history of the bacteria content of the the strongest nitrobacteria brand for more than 10,000 times ....
The selection of probiotics is also the senior aquarium specifically with the bacteria[censored]The first use of the bacteria implanted filter"


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

You sir, are a translator! LOLOLOL


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Looks like Google translate copy / paste? I can read some.. but too many traditional chars.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

xenxes said:


> Looks like Google translate copy / paste? I can read some.. but too many traditional chars.


Yeah I used an app on my iPad.


----------



## antiquefloorman (Oct 8, 2011)

My last shipment was from Yu. The whole process was the best I had ever encountered. Communications, shipping, paperwork, packing, and the shrimp were impeccable!!! Just thought I would let you guys know.
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

More info Antique!

anyways, i want to know what these filters are:









they are hob units too. how awesome is that










And what exactly is this:


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Looks like 4 tubes of fluval bio rings, it probably goes up down up down through each compartment?

That little glass jar is supposed to be some kind of a bacteria hormone to speed up growth of probiotics (the powder they added to the cannister biomedia). Just seeding bacterial cultures.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

It seemed to be some sort of prefilter to the eheim canisters


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

For you only acitydweller!!!


okay so here is what I got, 

He have a layer of Humic acid organic powder on the bottom 腐植酸原粉 <-- in chinese 
I got no idea what it is but when I google it they said something this powder is for like all shrimps and fish. Will do more research in that. 

He use the ADA special addition amazonia. Not sure if that is the same as the NEW one. And he use just the RO with nothing added and let it run. 

Every tank uses 2 x 2213 

The prefilter brand is call TOTTO. He just use it for some bacterial colony. They are saying that this filter is very nice it wont clog and wont have any problem. 

and then he have the spray bar vertical. The pos of this is that it will hit the NO3 at the bottom. I think NO3 is ammonia?

The bottle that you see there is the bacterial that was made by someone in taiwan. It is use for some sensitive species.


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

Also he only use power house type S media in the 2213


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

Here is what it look like. 

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.94&id=17953984233


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

The powder is call JCE Organic 70% Humic Acid. They also said alot of good thing about it. Improve immune system of the shrimp to prevent worms attach or disease. Also release their stress. Control pH and help the extend the life of the substrate.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

THAT FILTER! seems needlessly complicated...










You think the humic acid is just to get the pH down (found in peat moss)? Idk why it translated for me as bacteria...the powder


Can you read this for me please? 

http://www.coolshrimp.com/viewthread.php?tid=85966&page=2


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

The humic acid as stated in another chinese website. 

http://www.p-g.com.tw/Humate_Fish.htm

was proof to help alot of fish and shrimp to improve their over all performance. Seems like a very good stuff to use. I am still reading it. 

It improves the immune system stabilize the pH and release a very shrimp like mineral at a slow rate. Improve the life usage of the substrate and release the stress of the fish and shrimp. 


BTW that filter cost 200+ dollars US


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

I looked on Amazon...fleabay.. humic powder is sold commonly as a garden fertilizer

I don't see what's so special about that filter  other than looks awesome

Does it also mention kelp powder anywhere?


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

So I found the seller of this powder. I am going to try it!!! LOL need to contact the seller!!! It does have garden fertilizer and another type.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Way ahead of you... just bought 1lb of organic 80% water soluble powder, let's see if I kill all my shrimp!


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

did you get the JCE Organic brand???


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Nope, got something cheap but well reviewed, used as fertilizer. If anything it'll just buffer my pH down a bit, which I need to to get my CRS to breed, still at 7-7.2. I'll let you know if it kills my shrimp


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

OMG
I hope it is something that is useful. LOL


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

JCE brand also derived from leonardite. This is the same thing, $12 for 1lb shipped. I'm not out much, worst case I"ll throw it in the garden or use it for hydroponics.

Mosura/Benibachi have water conditioners also using the same thing, humic acid from leonardite.

My CRS and getting along fine, I'm optimistic or hopeful... after I add this--they'll berry, hah.

Oh.. Indian Almond Leaves also contain humic acid, leonardite is just more concentrated.


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

Okay, just called them and found out that they don't sell these on USA. LOL they guy actually just get the material and send it back to taiwan and china to do the mixing. Oh well~


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

sorry for the off topic, FINALLY some interesting threads in the invertebrates forum... Been seeing too many "my shrimp are dying" posts and not enough threads with useful info to learn from...hence my other posts documenting practices and recommendations by the breeders. Ok rant over 

XENXES, where did you get info on that overly complicated filter?

kelp is seaweed and a natural substance. You'll want to get the Humic and Fulvic acid combo where possible.

Sunny7, hope you can make it out on the 9th. gots more for you to translate. j/k thanks for your input today.


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

My shrimp don't die, they disappear. LOL I never see my BKK in the tank.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Haha acitydweller I know how you feel  I didn't find info on the filter, sunyang did!

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.94&id=17953984233

Taobao is like the Chinese e-Bay, but that schematic is in Japanese, we need to get someone else to translate in here.










It looks like foam -> 4x minerals -> jolly rancher foam -> jolly rancher foam -> biomedia... lol.

I got my pound of humic acid powder off e-Bay, guy had 7k+ 100% reviews so I thought why not. If you wait I'll be your guinea pig and report back with my results. No point having all our shrimps die.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

xenxes said:


> I got my pound of humic acid powder off e-Bay, guy had 7k+ 100% reviews so I thought why not. If you wait I'll be your guinea pig and report back with my results. No point having all our shrimps die.


be careful not to buy the one with Potash. Its lethal to inverts.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Hm, I hope there isn't any Potash mixed in... the seller also sells Potash separately.

Hope it's not one of those Peanut facilities that makes Almonds and mixes in Peanuts...


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

Lolol peanuts and almond lolol. I book my time already on the 9th will make it!!! Lol cool to do research with people that are interested in the same topic.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Somebody told me they publish a lot of info here:
http://www.facebook.com/groups/shrimpsandmosses/

But I don't know because I don't have a Facebook acc. (and I don't want one).

Can somebody check for me and tell me if this is actually YU CRS center?


----------



## antiquefloorman (Oct 8, 2011)

*Filter*

Max Kenji is going to have them available in sept


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

sunyang730 said:


> He use the ADA special addition amazonia. Not sure if that is the same as the NEW one. And he use just the RO with nothing added and let it .


I think that might have been the Multi-type, limited release of an inbetween size of Powder and Regular.


----------

